# Changes to the PE Exam (April 2013)



## knight1fox3 (Jun 27, 2012)

Taken from another thread. Note the new exam being added for Software Engineering. Interesting.



bradlelf said:


> Here is an updated from Maryland's DLLR:
> 
> *NCEES Exam Changes to Come in April 2013*
> ​
> ...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 27, 2012)

More on this from IEEE here as well:

/&gt;http://theinstitute.ieee.org/career-and-education/career-guidance/licensing-software-engineers-is-in-the-works


----------

